# Two missing Neons, Opaline Gourami a killer?



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Last night when I went to bed there were 5 Neon Tetras.

This morning, still, 5 Neon Tetras.

I go to turn off their light and amazingly I can only find 3 Neons. I have a full hood and checked for jumpers with none in sight. Filter is clean as well as the plants.

I know they had to go someplace as David Blaine hasn't been near my apartment to make fish magically disappear. My only thought is my Opaline Gourami somehow ate two of the middle sized ones. He's only 2", maybe 2.5" long. Am I correct in this assumption? It's not like I starve my fish or anything.

Edit: Just walked by the tank and noticed something floating.......half a Neon.


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

I just had the same thing happen to me. But it was a rummynose and my suspect is the angelfish. It has been a week and I have yet to find the missing fish. I have never seen him so much as chase the tetras, he has been with them since he was a baby. Getting old and grumpy I suppose.

Sorry about your fish. I hate it when that happens!


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Cleaned the tank earlier and no sign of the other fish.

I really hated to move the remaining Neons to an uncycled 1g but it was either that or the Opaline ate them. Never, ever has my family had a gourami that killed another fish. Must have been a bad day for him.

Edit: I'm dosing the new tank with Melafix/Stress Coat combination right now. Noticed one of the Neons was a little beat up and being introduced into a uncycled tank isn't going to help.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I would say it's definitely the Gourami. 

If you can, you'd save yourself a lot of problems if you could find the Gourami a good home now while he's not too big.

Is it possible that your family had dwarf Gourami's? If that's the case, it would explain why they never had a problem with it, even though with a fish as small as a Neon, it's always possible.


----------

